# Domenica In di Pippo Baudo cancellato per scarsi ascolti



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2017)

*Domenica In* è sempre più un flop. Neanche quest'anno, il programma tradizionale della domenica pomeridiana di Rai 1 ha dato i risultati sperati e la mossa del ritorno di *Pippo Baudo* alla conduzione della quarantunesima edizione si è rivelata fallimentare dal punto di vista degli ascolti. 

La scorsa puntata del 23 aprile, è stata seguita solo da 1.411.000 telespettatori, con uno share del 12.2%. Quest'anno il programma ha sempre perso contro la concorrenza di *Domenica Live* di *Barbara D'urso*. 

*Domenica 30 aprile* ci sarà l'*ultima puntata* in assoluto della trasmissione e per l'anno prossimo si vocifera l'ipotesi di un prolungamento fino alle 18:45 de *L'arena* di *Massimo Giletti*, da anni programma leader d'ascolti della domenica pomeriggio. 

*Domenica In* sarà definitivamente *cancellato* dai palinsesti Rai.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Aprile 2017)

Ciao ciao e a mai più rivederci.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2017)

Non seguo la televisione ma ancora andava in giro Domenica In con Pippo Baudo? ma quanti anni ha 80 o sbaglio?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2017)

Baudo sarà pure anziano, ma il pubblico che guarda la tv è una massa di capre solo perchè preferiscono la D'urso. Non sono un fan del conduttore in questione, però il suo programma ogni tanto lo seguo e non è affatto male, di sicuro meglio della sciacalla 60enne e degli squallidi teatrini con Lemme. 
In ogni caso è giusto così, non capisco il perchè la Rai in tutti questi anni abbia voluto insistere con un format ormai vecchio ed inutile come Domenica INPS e non affidare già da qualche anno l'intera domenica a Giletti.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Non seguo la televisione ma ancora andava in giro Domenica In con Pippo Baudo? ma quanti anni ha 80 o sbaglio?


Negli ultimi anni l'hanno condotta prima la Cuccarini, poi la Venier, gli ultimi due anni la Perego, ma visti gli ascolti non soddisfacenti l'hanno ridata a Baudo (e prima dell'ufficialità, la Rai stava pensando di farla condurre ad un'altra giovane: Raffaella Carrà  ). Penso che dopo questo flop, l'abbia capito pure lui che i tempi sono cambiati e che in TV serva gente giovane. Persino mia nonna, grande fan di Pippo, preferiva guardare la D'urso


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2017)

Per me parli arabo, io sono rimasto ai tempi di Solletico (su Rai 1) negli anni 90.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per me parli arabo, io sono rimasto ai tempi di Solletico (su Rai 1) negli anni 90.


Solletico  .
A chi lo dici, la televisione per bambini dell'epoca era molto più credibile di quella per adulti di adesso. Oltre a Solletico, mi ricordo Bim Bum Bam ed aggiungerei pure Melevisione ai tempi di Tonio Cartonio, che ogni volta che lo guardavo, il giorno dopo a scuola (facevo le elementari all'epoca) lo perculavo assieme ai miei compagni  .


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2017)

La televisione ai tempi era fatta per i bambini, era molto più semplice e c'erano delle fasce orarie che erano dedicate interamente ai più piccoli, ad oggi è impensabile che i bambini vogliano comprare il biliardino visto in pubblicità o la barbie di turno, impensabile.
E' una televisione per vecchi distratti, pure un po' stupidi, ma per capire questo basterebbe guardarsi Boris la serie.
La D'Urso probabilmente becca quel target di casalinghe alla ricerca dello scoop o della minchiata di turno, sciacallando quando può sulla disgrazia di turno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2017)

Non è che mi freghi dato che la tv è spazzatura per me ma possibile che si vada ancora in giro con uno così?







Classe 1936.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2017)




----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2017)

È in onda. Tutti su Rai 1!!!


----------



## Igniorante (30 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



ahahahahah

Dai che tanto tra poco esce Jurassic World 2


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Aprile 2017)

Madonna santa.

La Rai è proprio vecchia, e non per la sua data di nascita.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2017)

*Il direttore di Rai 1, Andrea Fabiano, scrive su Twitter rispondendo ad un utente riguardo Domenica In: "Nessuna chiusura anticipata, era tutto previsto fin dall'inizio".*


----------



## Serginho (2 Maggio 2017)

E' come leggere una notizia di 15 anni fa. Esistono ancora Baudo e Domenica In?


----------

